# Rockwood Taxidermy in Northern Illinois



## shadowcat05 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you for looking and I hope to hear fom you.

Tim


----------



## shadowcat05 (Dec 31, 2005)

Down to openings.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

They look good .You do nice work ,I love the bear with the mouth closed ,most of the ones you see they have them open .


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

There is more than the tan that makes a mount good you can tan your own and get a very good tan that you have control over as far as new holes cut and color bleaching. Also you can get them done faster. If you havnt gone to your state taxidermy comp I highly recomend it you will learn so much more you will be happy you did it. Many of the best taxidermist do thier own tanning on head mounts and lifesize


----------

